

Show HN: Thomas Friedman Op-Ed Generator - bmmayer1
http://thomasfriedmanopedgenerator.com/

======
bmmayer1
Credit to Michael Ward for much of the content:
[http://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/create-your-own-thomas-
fr...](http://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/create-your-own-thomas-friedman-op-
ed-column)

------
fruchtose
The different combinations work really well together.

------
shmulkey18
Hah! Fantastic!

